# HDMI is not as clear as the internal sources on my Sony A9G OLED



## 1984 (Jan 4, 2022)

For the most part I love my Sony OLED, but one thing I don't love about it is the internal computer. It is very buggy, glitchy and slow. For those not familiar with this model it has Android TV, like the Nvidia Shield, but 1/3 the speed of that device. It is really BS that Sony sells a $4000 TV with an internal computer that is significantly slower and significantly buggier than a $200 device. Really Sony?

The obvious solution would be to just connect an Nvidia Shield to the TV to upgrade to that level of performance, but there is a huge deal breaking catch. As crappy as Sony's built in Android based OS is compared to an Nvidia Shield and with both devices running the latest version of Kodi, what is built into the TV is MUCH clearer. This is with the same source material and picture settings. The picture running on the internal Kodi just pops with added detail and clarity. The Nvidia Shield looks softer with less detail. It's not just Kodi. All streaming services have much better picture quality running directly on the TV .vs the Nvidia Shield. I even bought an Intel NUC 11 with the built in Nvidia graphics card and it does not look any better than the Shield.

This is extremely frustrating as the internal computer of this TV will continue to become more and more obsolete and while external devices that I plug in may perform better, they will never look as good. 

There does not appear to be a workaround for this, but can someone at least explain why no HDMI device is holding up to the internal OS in terms of picture quality?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Have you verified any HDMI related settings? Have you attempted to change/configure picture settings for the HDMI input being used?

My new TV has several settings for HDMI use. I can also adjust the picture settings for each input separately.


----------

